# Moss Park (Toronto) BMQ



## salius (25 Jun 2007)

Hi,
I have enrolled into the reserves and i have been called about a week ago to go on bmq starting july 3rd at moss park downtown toronto  which by the way is really disappointing since we have to commute there and back everyday.
Now i would need some questions answeared if anyone has an idea because they are on the same course and have been told more information by their recruiter or any other way.
So basically i would just like to know if there would be an SQ running right after that course which would allow employment  troughtout the summer. I am asking because i currently have a good full time job for the summer and unless i get full employment during the summer it is not worth it for me to leave my job as i have to pay tuition in september, i might as well wait for the fall bmq. Also does any one know what the pay would be.
i know i could just ask my recruiter but offices are not open until Tuesday and i was hoping someone would have an idea and post it sometime soon because i have to let my job know tomorrow (Monday)

thank you so much.
salius


----------



## Brett (26 Jun 2007)

If you are having both your bmq AND sq this summer, I'm pretty sure it would be full-time because the two courses are compacted into a two-month time frame - as apposed to the 26-odd week time frame that the fall / winter bmq / sq program offers.

But to be sure, ask around as much as possible - on this site, others, and on any other general military website. Or, ask someone that that you know who has done it before.

But... bmq and sq in toronto? That's the first I've heard of it..


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Jun 2007)

salius said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have enrolled into the reserves and i have been called about a week ago to go on bmq starting july 3rd at moss park downtown toronto  which by the way is really disappointing since we have to commute there and back everyday.
> Now i would need some questions answeared if anyone has an idea because they are on the same course and have been told more information by their recruiter or any other way.
> So basically i would just like to know if there would be an SQ running right after that course which would allow employment  troughtout the summer. I am asking because i currently have a good full time job for the summer and unless i get full employment during the summer it is not worth it for me to leave my job as i have to pay tuition in september, i might as well wait for the fall bmq. *Also does any one know what the pay would be.*i know i could just ask my recruiter but offices are not open until Tuesday and i was hoping someone would have an idea and post it sometime soon because i have to let my job know tomorrow (Monday)
> ...



You can find that info easily enough yourself (google is your friend, and to get you started use the words "Canadian", "Forces", "Pay"), once you figure out how much you get per day its just a matter of multiply that by the number of days for your course(s), I am sure you can figure that out on your own.  I am surprised you were never told your rate of pay, or perhaps you were not paying attention when you were told.



			
				Brett said:
			
		

> But... bmq and sq in toronto? That's the first I've heard of it..



I did my QL2/3 in the summer of 2000 at Moss Park.  It was an "experiemental" course.  It was also a major pain in the ass (doing the commute everyday), as well you truly didn't get the whole "army experience" by going home every night.  Maybe this one will be different and they will be staying at MPA 24/7.


----------



## salius (26 Jun 2007)

yea well as i have come to learn, Nothing is certain in the Canadian forces.
4-5 days ago i receive a call to go on bmq from jul 3rd to august 3rd. and i receive an email with joining instructions and timetable for the month.
now about an hour ago i receive a phone call that the moss park bmq has been canceled and that i have been pushed to the aug 3rd BMQ in connaught like most people on this forum (refering the long "removed from bmq " tread" )
but it s a difficult decision because i have a full time job where i get good pay 600/week  which would pay for tuition. but its either  i stay till the end of the summer or leave now.
now i am only worried that on top of that they might even puch us out of that course or soemthign else again happens
this is the third change in like 2 weeks.
i will stop whining enjoy you summer guys. :


----------



## TikiTak (26 Jun 2007)

I was told I am going to do my BMQ in Moss Park Toronto on July 3rd. However, I heard there are no BMQ courses in Toronto. So are they feeding me BS?

*I was suppose to go to Cannaught BMQ on July 3rd. I had confimation and stuff. For some reason they said you are going on Cannaught BMQ on July 30. Then they said there is no Toronto BMQ. Then they tell me again you are going on course in Moss Park. 

Is there anyone going on Moss Park for BMQ on July 3rd?


----------



## TikiTak (26 Jun 2007)

I am in the EXACT situation as you. They are really messing my summer school and job up. However, 2 hours ago, they said I am going to put you on the Moss Park training (but 3 hours a go, they said it was cancelled). 

Can any clerks or instructors clear things up for us?

Thanks


----------



## salius (26 Jun 2007)

Yea its very disappointing.
i mean they really could no care less. we are just being trown for place to place but eh gonna have to get used in the army.
In the beginning of June i was told that all courses were full and there would be no way i could go on course his summer and i would have to wait until the fall. i I then find a job. one week into it they give me a call to come for the moss park BMQ and tell me that it is official and send me emails with all the info. I decide to risk it and go for it even though we were not guaranteed employment for the whole summer and i would have to find something else for august to pay for tuition. so i tell my employer that i  am really sorry but i would be leaving. He was understanding and said ok. now today my recruiter calls me and tells me that instead i will be attending the BMQ in connaught in august and that i would be contacted in the next month for swearing ceremony and picking up the kit.
So i was left with the decision to leave my insured job which pays 600/week plus 2 free cases of beer a month lol ( i work at Labatt) and waste a month and risk being told once again that i was bumped off the course or that the course is canceled. So i just decided to keep my job and go for the fall BMQ. 
like its not all about the money i want army experience etc...but if i waste a month and cant pay tuition then its not worth it... :-\
By the way which units are you guys joining? and for which trade?


----------



## Brett (27 Jun 2007)

The army is something everyone should at least try once... if you don't like, at least you can put that under your belt. If you're seriously debating on whether or not to stay in the army and quit your other job, then you really need to accumulate EXTRA information from other recruits [past, present]. Don't complain about how much they effed you over... hell, you'll get that either way in the business world, sometimes even worse.

You need to just stick out your sore thumb, and hope for the best.


salius, im in the rhli for res inf.


----------



## TikiTak (27 Jun 2007)

i am hoping that they will get me on course. The officers are nice, they are trying to get me back on. I have been making lots of phone calls. So go call. TRY!


----------



## salius (27 Jun 2007)

you are difinatly right about getting effed in the business world as well and top of that its SO boring...
but eh
Yea i realized that some of the recruiters are awesome people.
i was getting in contact with the navy recruiter in Toronto at HMSC YORK ( since i have all summer to think about where to go, then i have to time to realize spend time and choose where i want to go and do) and they are great to deal with. He answered emails right away and spent time on the phone to explain me how everything worked.
He said i could work with them part time during the year and be automatically enrolled for the summer training the following summer which i believe is 9 weeks + the sea training if times allows. This would be a great option as i like the sea   and if i get really lucky in the future and get to do the diver course which i know is really hard to get into but i am already a recre diver it be great.
But i doubt i ll need it or will have the time since 2-3 years from now i ll hopefully be enrolling in the medical officer program so i ll just enjoy the reserves until then.

I hope everyone gets on the courses they are hoping for this summer..


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jun 2007)

Salius do an old soldier a favour. 

While you are waiting for this matter re your courses and summer employment sort itself out, learn to avail yourself of the spell check feature and/or rules here regarding proper sentence structure, grammar et cetera. In doing so you may develop a degree of patience, which while I realize is not common amongst youth ( I was young too once), but is a valuable asset for those wishing to embark on a military career. It is also useful for students and those in the medical field as you have alluded that is your long term goal

If this is beyond your scope then at the very least I would suggest getting the names of units correct, especially the Regiment you are a member of.


----------



## mear (27 Jun 2007)

Hey,

I was called for Moss park BMQ as well. Then I was told I wouldn't get SQ so I bugged my recruiter to put me on the Connaught July 3rd bmq/sq. I did the PT test to prove I was worth putting on, but then the course was full. So I was told I was going to BMQ in Sept. Then I was told Moss Park is cancelled (same was told to 3 other people who were suppose to go.) All 3 of us are now going to Connaught August 3rd BMQ.

Damn.


----------



## tree hugger (27 Jun 2007)

Moss Park does run BMQ's, SQ's, JLC's etc, etc.  BMQ's are usually co-op, but having running a non co-op one wouldn't be out of the question...


----------



## TikiTak (27 Jun 2007)

I knew it was a lie. Anyways, I am going to July 30th Connaught BMQ training. Good that I was smart to register for summer school. Now I at least have something meaningful to do in July. 

See you in Connaugh in August


----------



## TikiTak (27 Jun 2007)

Mear, may I ask what unit are you in?


----------



## mear (27 Jun 2007)

25 Service batallion! weapons tech!!! (aspiring) you?

In May I was told there was no way I'd be going on BMQ this summer, but then I was called last Friday about all this. I have one month to beat myself into shape. The gym is my new home.


----------



## TikiTak (27 Jun 2007)

I am 25 Service BN tooooooo!!!!!!! Supply Tech


----------



## Brett (27 Jun 2007)

TikiTak said:
			
		

> Mear, may I ask what unit are you in?



*Attention milnet.ca guests, members and subscribers!* In your profile, edit the information. Follow the categories and INFORM which unit you are from, your rank, etc.

this will save a lot of frustration caused by useless posts such as "yo. what unit u in?"


----------



## Amsdell (29 Jun 2007)

I did the Moss Park BMQ a year ago.  It wasn't bad and the commute was alright after everyone got to know eachother's locations and figured out a car-pool/buddy system.  

When I started my BMQ I was not yet enrolled on SQ but became so only in the last days of my BMQ, thanks to my unit.  All of you who are having trouble figuring things out need to talk to your unit (following the chain of command, of course).  Even if you don't get on course there still may be something for you to do at your unit work-wise.  

If all fails, if you're strapped for money, you can always apply for a security company.  They usually hire instantly and the pay is alright.


----------



## TikiTak (29 Jun 2007)

I am on course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So sudden!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to the officers


----------

